# Spotting Scope



## bigles

Having used binoculars for a number of years I have been considering a spotting scope. I didn't want to spend too much on a first scope and came across this one at Jessops for £49.95. I think it's just a Jessops badged Barr & Stroud or Bresser Safari. Although it's not a 'serious' scope it has certainly given me an insight into the pleasures of watching birds close up.

My wife and I went to out alocal harbour this afternoon and saw Teal, Oyster Catchers, Redshank, Egret, Dunlin, to name a few.

More details about the scope - http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/79049/show.html


----------



## EJB

I don't twitch but I do visit The Bird Forum most days and find it fascinating :wink:


----------



## Jodi1

We were like you a few years ago when my husband bought a small scope a little more expensive then the Jessops one, so that it wasn't too heavy and could be hand held. Now we both have big scopes and tripods, bigger and better bins and stagger from hide to hide staying there for ages to recover :lol: 

Our holidays tend to feature WWT and RSPB reserves as well as the areas local wildlife places. Great hobby.


----------



## selstrom

Go for the best you can afford, you will waste moor money in the end if you by cheap then upgrade. Go to one of the specialist dealers and try the different makes. Focalpoint Optics near Warrinton are very good and compedative. The difference between scopes is greater the poorer the visibility.

We do not regret buying our Leica in 1999 and expect it to last another 20 years.

When I bought my first bins paid £150, one year later upgraded paid £330 then 2 years later finally bought what I should have bought in the first place for £700 and they are garenteed for 30 years. The wife only bought one pair for £700!


----------



## ob1

Have to agree with Selstrom, the same applies to motorhomes! Also don't go overboard on magnification. Even with quality scopes more often than not they will be used at the lower magnifications, for several reasons.


----------



## coppo

Yes i also agree with the previous 2 posters, buy the best you can afford.

When i was about 17(29 years ago) i saved up from my £25 a week wage(youth opportunities programme) and bought an Optolyth 30 x 75 scope, wonderful pices of equipment, german made, had loads of pleasure for many years all around yorkshire visiting nature reserves.

I stupidly sold it to my brother, he still has it but despite me offering him good money wont sell me it back even though he doesnt use it  

Paul.


----------



## bigles

This one is giving us an inexpensive introduction to scoping so will do for now. If we catch the bug then I'll take your advice for the next scope!

I thought at this price it might be of interest to others thinking of trying scoping but not wanting to invest too much to start with.

Looking forward to 'getting out there!'.


----------



## coppo

Yes i take your point, as long as you are getting out there and enjoying that is the main thing.

You can enjoy going away in a £3000 motorhome just as much as in a £150,000.00 one.

Paul.


----------



## Fatalhud

Thanks Bigles
Ordered one, good price to get me started
Alan H


----------



## bigles

I suppose the point of the post was that a £130 spotting scope can be had for £50 as Jessops are heavily discounting them at present.

Fatalhud (Alan H) - I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## subfiver

*Best bins?*

Selstrom said:

"We do not regret buying our Leica in 1999 and expect it to last another 20 years.

When I bought my first bins paid £150, one year later upgraded paid £330 then 2 years later finally bought what I should have bought in the first place for £700 and they are garenteed for 30 years. The wife only bought one pair for £700!"

Well, thirty years ago I bought Leitz Trinovids and the wife got Zeiss Dialyts, the very best and they've been in almost daily use since, and they hardly ever see the inside of a case. So they've lasted "the lifetime' we expected.

BUT last year I replaced our similarly aged Optolyth 30x75 scope & whilst field testing possibilities at WWT Martinmere I also looked thro' a few bins and was absolutely blown away by the image quality. Bins in the £400-£500 range were far superior to my own, and Leica's current equivalent of my Trinovids were startlingly better than mine. Apparently it's not that the glass quality has improved it's mostly down to the lens coatings that reduce "fringing".

Guess what, in the new year I'll be "trading down" - I don't need the next pair to last 30 years


----------



## Fatalhud

Ordered 22.40 saturday evening 
Arrived just after midday today
Super service, great price and I can't wait to give them a go
Thanks again Bigles

Alan h


----------



## coppo

*Re: Best bins?*



subfiver said:


> Selstrom said:
> 
> "We do not regret buying our Leica in 1999 and expect it to last another 20 years.
> 
> When I bought my first bins paid £150, one year later upgraded paid £330 then 2 years later finally bought what I should have bought in the first place for £700 and they are garenteed for 30 years. The wife only bought one pair for £700!"
> 
> Well, thirty years ago I bought Leitz Trinovids and the wife got Zeiss Dialyts, the very best and they've been in almost daily use since, and they hardly ever see the inside of a case. So they've lasted "the lifetime' we expected.
> 
> BUT last year I replaced our similarly aged Optolyth 30x75 scope & whilst field testing possibilities at WWT Martinmere I also looked thro' a few bins and was absolutely blown away by the image quality. Bins in the £400-£500 range were far superior to my own, and Leica's current equivalent of my Trinovids were startlingly better than mine. Apparently it's not that the glass quality has improved it's mostly down to the lens coatings that reduce "fringing".
> 
> Guess what, in the new year I'll be "trading down" - I don't need the next pair to last 30 years


Hi
Good informative post from a user, what did you replace the Optolyth with if you don't mind me asking?

Paul.


----------



## Chausson

I see lidl selling scopes next week I thibk they are 29,00 with a tripod.

Ron


----------



## gaspode

Hi

Being a bit of a binocular collector I have to say that these days it's my eyes that are the weak link - not the bins.  

I have three pairs of 70s/80s vintage Zeiss bins which were top notch in their day - and can still hold their own today, but I have to agree with an earlier poster, some of the cheaper bins these days are excellent quality. So much so that unless your eyes are in perfect condition you'll notice little difference between the £1000+ ones and those you can get for £150 or so.
I recently aquired a pair of Opticron 10x50 poro prisms and apart from the narrower field of view I can't really distinguish any performance difference between those and my Zeiss.
I looked at a pair of the Lidl 10x50s (Bresser??) a while ago and was quite taken aback by the performance for the price (£16.99 I think).

So I would say go for a cheapie if it gets you started, at that price you'll not be so upset when you drop them down the river bank and put the optics out of line. :lol: 

Maybe I'll take a look at that Lidl scope on offer Thursday - it is getting near to Xmas after all isn't it? :wink:


----------



## bigles

I would check what size the objective (front) lens of the Lidl scope is, it looks to me on the photo that it might only be 60mm. The Jessops scope has an 80mm lens (brighter image).


----------



## subfiver

Coppo: Opticron HR80 GA ED with the 24-72x SDLv2 zoom eyepeice.

Direct comparison with Swarovski? It's not as good, but it's not £1500 not as good....

We're pleased with it; gotta Panasonic Lumix digiscoping kit with it. This is a low quality image on fb.....


----------



## gaspode

bigles said:


> I would check what size the objective (front) lens of the Lidl scope is, it looks to me on the photo that it might only be 60mm. The Jessops scope has an 80mm lens (brighter image).


You're probably right - but I only go out in the sunshine. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

